# Shellac based friction polishes



## armyturner (Oct 11, 2006)

I finally made it back from Iraq, set my lathe up, and turned my first pens (actually the first thing that I have turned in 13+ years). I have finished these first few with HUT Crystal Coat as I have no previous experience with CA finishes nor the time to experiment with them yet and also because I wanted to have some finished pens quickly. Has anyone else used this finish? If so, how long will it hold up for?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your safe arrival and thanks.
Jeremy(if you don't mind me not calling you by your screen name,Army seems too General[] Mr.Turner seems too formal)
Here's the link to Russ's site.
It is a great start for getting the answers you may have on prepping and finishing a pen.
I highly reccomend you read all he has to say on the subject of finishing and ...
Aw the heck with it! Get a beverage of choice and read his whole site it will be the best investment in time you could make regarding pen turning.
http://www.woodturner-russ.com/Pen10.html
(the link is on the Home page but it is a fairly well kept secret.)[^]


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with Eagle, Russ's site is a great investment in time.
VERY Glad you made it home safe!!!!!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 11, 2006)

I found friction finishes to be short lived.  Weeks at best, normally a few days.  If you want a long-lasting high-gloss shine, take the time to learn the CA, lacquer, Enduro, or Plexi finish.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the time you gave to keep US safe.

If you use a friction finish, tell the user it is like fine furniture, needs to be polished regularly.

When you have time to devote to the hobby, you can improve.  Till then, glad to have you home and healthy!!!  THANKS!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome home, and thank you!  All I can add is "ditto" to what's already been said.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 11, 2006)

Like the others, welcome home and thank you for your sacrifice, Jeremy! I sill use Mylands FP on occassion, but not that often. I've found it to be more resilient than other FPs, nothing like the more durable finishes we gravitate toward. And I agree with all points posted above.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome back, and thank you.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello Army, being new at pen making, I'm not an expert but I am sitting here with my American pen at my side. It was the first American I made and I made the bottom barrel too big so it doesn't work smoothly. I therefor use it for my personal pen. I made it over a year ago, finished with Hut Crystal Coat only. I use it every day and am on my second jel refill. It looks as good today (if not better) than the day I made it. I also have other Cry Coated pens in the hands of family and friends and I have seen no problems what so ever. Why Crystal Coat would work so well on my pens and only last days on another is a mystery to me.


----------



## jack barnes (Oct 13, 2006)

Jeremy I wish to thank you for everything that you and your family went through for this wonderful country. I have used crystal coat and ca and now use deft as a friction polish works well for me. 
jack


----------



## kenwc (Oct 15, 2006)

No advice that you won't pick up yourself here. Just want to say THANK you for your service and glad your back safe.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 16, 2006)

Jeremy, thank you for your service and I'm glad your back home safe and sound.


----------



## schellfarms (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you and God bless you.  People like you, who serve the rest of us, make this counry great!

I use FP followed by a finish called Arm-R-Seal by General Finish.  Just a thin coat on the lathe and dry overnight.  It comes in satin, semi-gloss, and high gloss.  I really like the look--and it's easy.  I think I'm using the high gloss.  It's got poly in it, so I think the finish should hold up for a very long time.....


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you also.

Up until recently, I used it all of the time.  I am moving over to CA however.


----------

